# Has anyone's dog had allergy testing....



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

and if so how much did it cost?

Only asking as my aunts shih tzu has a rash, only for a few days but she took her to the vets and he sprayed her for fleas and then said if it's still there then she will have to be allergy tested and it will cost £1000.

I thought all of this was pretty shocking, she doesnt have fleas for one and he hasn't treated the rash so he doesnt know it's an allergy at all!

Also who on earth tells the person how much it is going to cost without being asked?!!

How much does it normally cost?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im sure Goldenshadow has had Rupert tested for allergys.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never had allergy tests done on my dog even though he has allergies! We went through a period where he was itchy and losing fur, had skin scrapes and worm tests but they were clear so vet said it was allergies. I asked about doing tests and my vet said "tbh we might do the tests and still not find out what he's allergic to, so it's entirely upto you" don't know whether this is true or not but I didn't get them done and I've realised he only gets itchy in spring summer so I manage it with good food and half of a Piriton a day. He manages fine, no hair loss or itchy skin now.  

If go to a different vets for a second opinion tbh!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I've never had allergy tests done on my dog even though he has allergies! We went through a period where he was itchy and losing fur, had skin scrapes and worm tests but they were clear so vet said it was allergies. I asked about doing tests and my vet said "tbh we might do the tests and still not find out what he's allergic to, so it's entirely upto you" don't know whether this is true or not but I didn't get them done and I've realised he only gets itchy in spring summer so I manage it with good food and half of a Piriton a day. He manages fine, no hair loss or itchy skin now.
> 
> If go to a different vets for a second opinion tbh!


Thats what i thought too. It seems very sudden and nothing like an allergy to me as no itching just a rash. 
Im sure he sees her coming tbh and she has insurance too.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I know Mavis did not cost £1000 no where near, but not sure what type of testing it was, I remember they took blood from her and sent it away...it came back with house mites and storage mites which I think is quite a common allergy


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

my mom has a rough collie who suffers from lots of allergies. after months of vets visits - and lots of money there was still no clear answer for hair hair loss and weeping skin. she was eventually told to see a herbalist - with the vets permission - the lady found that she has different allergies that effect her at different times of the year depending on what is growing in the garden etc. she now has drops that my mom has to give her to de-sensitise her to the moss, lichen, grass etc. within no time at all her fur grow back and her skin healed. all it costs per visit is £20 which includes a very indepth consultation and treatments - but most importantly, the dog is better. i have actually been there this week with my dog as i don't want her on steroids for her allergies. maybe it would be worth seeing a herbalist with you dog. it has been the best thing we have done.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Mmmm, Odd. My terrier came to me this time last year, and within a matter of months he'd licked an area on his front left leg hairless. So, I took him to the vets, they did scrapings but they also emptied his anal glands - which apparently can annoy dogs so much they lick where they can. I never thought anything more of it. (The results came back clear).

A few weeks ago I noticed another balding patch, same leg and place. Took him off to the vets again who emptied his anal glands. But the licking didn't stop this time so I took him back, he was then put on steroids but our vet did say as this was happening around the same time of year, if it happened next year, we would have to go through allergy testing. She (the vet) did say it was an expensive exercise and it might lead to me having to inoculate him regularly. So that's the stage where we're at. I have to take him back to the vets tomorrow for a check up after his medication, and the hair has grown back.....


----------

